# Programm von Siemens auf Rockwell



## MeisterQ (3 November 2020)

Moin,

ich stehe momentan vor der Aufgabe ein recht einfaches Programm (ca. 100 DBs und 100 FBs) vom Siemens TIA V15.1 auf Studio 5000 v31 zu übersetzen.

Das Siemens-Programm ist ausschließlich mit SCL erstellt worden, und im Studio 5000 wird ausschließlich ST benutzt. 

Der Programmcode kann so mit wenigen änderungen übernommen werden, z.B. müssen die ganzen " " in den Siemens DB-Variablen entfernt werden, die RTRIG müssen gegen OSRI getauscht werden und die TON und TOF gegen entsprechende Timer.

Das Komplizierte an der ganzen Geschichte sind allerdings die DBs. Bei Rockwell gibt es ja so etwas nicht, und daher lege ich mir nun für jeden DB vom Siemens einen UDT mit dem selben Namen an, den ich dann Identisch aufbaue. 

Das ist eine ziemliche Fleißarbeit, da ich nicht einfach eine Spalte im DB markieren kann, und diese dann bei Rockwell einfügen kann.

Die Importfunktion von Studio 5000 ist da auch nicht großartig hilfreich.

Zusätzlich lassen sich einfache "Structs" wie sie im Siemens DB angelegt werden können, nicht im Rockwell erstellen, und müssen somit ebenfalls als UDT angelegt werden. So wird das Programm plötzlich von "Übersichtlich" zu "Chaotisch".

Meine Frage ist jetzt:

Hat jemand einen guten Tipp wie ich am schnellsten die Daten von Siemens zu Studio5000 bekomme?

Gibt es vielleicht bereits eine Tabelle die mir die Daten entsprechend Formatiert?

Hat jemand diesen Prozess schon hinter sich und kann mir Tipps geben? Vielleicht übersehe ich eine Funktion oder entsprechende Datentypen die mir das erleichtern würden...

Danke.


----------



## JesperMP (3 November 2020)

Mit Datentypen zu arbeiten ist ja auch in die Siemens S7 Welt eine gure Idée. Vielleicht wäre es einfacher zuerst in TIA die DBs die mit STRUCTs deklariert sind, in DBs die mittels UDTs deklariert sind zu wandeln.
Es ist auch FLeissarbeit in TIA, aber vielleicht kann man es mittels Quellen-Export und Import schneller bearbeiten.


----------



## maxder2te (7 November 2020)

Ich hab sowas vor 3 Jahren mal gemacht.
Ich habe zuerst in Tia alle STUCT und DBs auf Datentypen umgearbeitet und diese dann als Quellen exportiert.

Ab dann ist es leider sehr viel STRG-C STRG-V. Ich hab dann erst mal 1-2 Stunden Zeit investiert um die Tastenbedienung von Studio 5000 zu erlernen und wie man möglichst effizient einfügen kann.

Die DBs habe ich anschließen als lokale Tags und wenn notwendig als Controller Tags angelegt. 

Wie du mit den Baustein Schnittstellen von S7 dann in Studio 5000 umgehst ist Geschmackssache. Ich habe alle internen Funktionen als Add on-Instructions angelegt.
Da diese aber in S7 auf 2 globale DBs zugegriffen haben, musste ich diese in Studio 5000 dann als INOUT-Tags mitgeben.

Wichtig:
ich habe mir damals nach dem Umsetzen von sein paar wenigen Bausteinen und Datentypen mal die Handhabungsweise im Studio 5000 angesehen und das Konzept 2 mal nachgeschärft.


----------



## hecko (10 November 2020)

Moin.

Ich habe das letztes Jahr gemacht. 

Und zwar kannst du die DBs bei Siemens als Quellen exportieren. Diese habe ich damals dann mit einem selbst gebauten skript in das richtige xml Format für UDTs umgewandelt.
Dazu einfach mal ein UDT eportieren und mal rein gucken. Leider Darf ich das skript nicht weiter geben.
ein paar sachen sind zu beachten. Wie du schon erwähnst hast sind Srukt nicht möglich. Desweiteren dürfen variablen bei rockwell nicht mit zahlen anfangen und sind auf eine maximale länge von 40 Zeichen begrenzt.

Versuch dich mal ein wenig mit der Export Import Funktion von Studio 5000 die ist echt sehr gut.
Alles basiert auf XML, für das es sogar eine Dokumentation gibt. Man muss nur das gewünschte Objekt in das richtige XML bringen und schon kann man importieren was man möchte.

auf Siemens Seite hatte sich da einer mit ca 500 DBs ordentlich ausgetobt.
so konnte ich ca 480 DB konvertieren und musste mich nur um den Rest kümmern.
Natürlich lohnt sich das nur ab einer gewissen Menge.

wenn du bei google nach logix-ap008_-en-p.pdf suchst findest du einen S7 zu Rockwell konvertierungs quide. Ist zwar etwas alt und nicht TIA aber vieles stimmt noch.

Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Dezember 2020)

Variablen von TIA -> Excel kopieren, im Excel dann passend machen, Spalte links den Membername, zweite Spalte den Datentyp (ggf Spalte markieren und mit Suchen/Ersetzen aus Byte SINT machen usw.), dann kommt der "Style", also "Decimal" bei SINT/INT/DINT/BOOL, "Float" bei Real Werten, Spalte 4 der Kommentar und in Spalte 5 der externe Zugriff (Standard: Read/Write).
UDT können direkt aus Excel in die Software reinkopiert werden. Dazu neuen UDT erstellen, freie Stelle im UDT markieren, -> einfügen
Als die Software noch RsLogix5000 geheißen hat(bis ungefähr Version 20), hat das problemlos in jedem Fall funktioniert. Seit die Software Studio5000 heißt geht das auf deutschem Windows leider nicht ohne Probleme. Da empfiehlt es sich in den Regionalen Settings statt "Deutschland" "Englisch/US" einzustellen (vor Start von Studio und Excel), dann klappt es hier auch.


----------



## MeisterQ (3 Dezember 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass Studio5000 das überhaupt nicht zulässt.

Ich kann kopieren und probieren wie ich will, aber Studio 5000 pastet alles nur in eine Zeile..


----------



## cayen (7 Dezember 2022)

Hi habe ein TIA Projekt (bzw. auch Bibliotheken ). Jetzt soll ich das Projekt auf Studio 5000 portieren. Ist es immernoch so dass es nur mit Copy Paste geht oder kann ich auf irgendwas zu greifen. Danke


----------



## hecko (7 Dezember 2022)

meinst du mit "zu greifen" drag and drop?

also man kann text z.b. von einem pdf oder so makieren und in den ST editor im Studio 5000 ziehen.
hat man ST code in einem Editor wie VS Code, dann geht kein drag and drop.

wie es bei tia ist weiß ich nicht da ich keins habe. Aber ich denke, dass wird nicht gehen.
Jedoch musst du eh das viel anpassen, da Siemens mit anderen zuweisungs operatoren arbeitet.
und die funktionen die nicht in der IEC sind macht eh jeder Hersteller anders.


----------



## JesperMP (7 Dezember 2022)

Wenn man zwischen 2 Steuerungen Code portieren will, muss man beide Steuerungen beherrschen.
Wie die Frage gestellt ist, glaube ich dies ist nicht der Fall (darf ich ehrlich sagen...).

In TIA kann man Quellen generieren. Somit kann man SCL/Structured Text portieren. Die andere Sprachen vermutlich nicht. Geschützte Bausteine gar nicht.


----------



## hecko (7 Dezember 2022)

Da gehe ich mit.
Was ich durchaus schon gemacht habe ist, die tia Quellen mit einem selbst geschrieben tool in das rockwell xml Format gebracht und dann importiert. Für das XML Format gibt es eine öffentliche Doku.
Zumindest für DBs und ST ist das möglich.


----------



## cayen (9 Dezember 2022)

hecko schrieb:


> Da gehe ich mit.
> Was ich durchaus schon gemacht habe ist, die tia Quellen mit einem selbst geschrieben tool in das rockwell xml Format gebracht und dann importiert. Für das XML Format gibt es eine öffentliche Doku.
> Zumindest für DBs und ST ist das möglich.


Hallo, danke für Antworten. Das war eigentlich meine Frage, ob ich die kopierten Quellen (scl oder udt) ins Studio 500 xml Format (lx5) exportieren kann. Anscheinend hast du dein eigenes Tool geschrieben. Son Tool gibt es nicht, richtig?


----------



## hecko (9 Dezember 2022)

Nein nicht offiziell von RA Seite.
Die meisten bauen ihr eigenes, da Ra einige Einschränkung in der Symbolik hat. D.h. Namen dürfen nicht mit Zahlen anfangen, sie dürfen nicht Länger als 40 Zeichen sein, Die Reihenfolge von Parametern sind bei FBs egal, bei AOIs nicht.
Wie man die ganzen Ausnahmen abfängt, ist immer verschieden.
Sprich duch deinen RA oder S&D Vertriebler darauf an


----------

